# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Machtvolle Rückkehr



## ThomasRaab (5. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Machtvolle Rückkehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Machtvolle Rückkehr


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe dem film inzwischen eigentlich überwiegend positiv entgegen. Nicht wegen, sondern trotz Abrams. Das gleiche Konzept, mit dem er Star Trek vergewaltigt hat (Bumm, Bumm, Peng, Peng) dürfte nämlich bei Star Wars wesentlich besser funktionieren. Außerdem kann die Marke nach Clone Wars sowieso nicht mehr tiefer sinken.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Dezember 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Außerdem kann die Marke nach Clone Wars sowieso nicht mehr tiefer sinken.



Ja, weil die Serie auch so schlecht war, aber Hauptsache dummschwätzen, kennt man ja bei dir (Name ist Programm wie?)


----------



## Enisra (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich wette der hat die Serie nichmal gesehen


----------



## Malifurion (5. Dezember 2015)

Mal sehen was draus wird. Aber auf den "Hypetrain" werd ich sicher nicht aufspringen. Ich fürchte leider sehr viel Plottlücken und dass die Regie unter dem hohen Druck zerfällt. Auch wenn JJ was drauf hat, so sehe ich die Kernprobleme bei Disney und deren Abweisung des Extended Universe, welches die Community stetig über Jahrzehnte hinweg selbst gebaut hat. So funktioniert Transmedia. Aber das scheint den Produzenten wohl egal gewesen zu sein. Wenn der Film scheiße wird, dann sollte man wissen, dass andere Faktoren eine Rolle spielen als nur die Regie oder Schauspieler. Es geht um Geld und nichts als um Geld. In Star Wars stecken Milliarden an Summen und was will ein Unternehmen wie Disney, das eh schon Milliarden hat? Noch mehr Milliarden. Und Star Wars ist da eben eine "gute Sache". Nach dem Kauf hat es keine zwei Jahre gedauert ein Drehbuch, einen Cast und einen Regisseur zu finden. Das wird definitiv - ohne schlechte Prognosen voranzubringen - eine große Fehlerquote mit sich bringen. Ein Drehbuch braucht Zeit. Und sowas komplexes wie Star Wars kann man beim besten Willen nicht auf ein paar Monate auskonzipieren und dann erwarten es wird gut. Damit kann man überhebliche Produzenten von Disney überzeugen. Was wohl passiert ist, wenn man schwarzeherisch an die ganze Sache herangeht. Ich sehe wie gesagt skeptisch aber auch neutral: JJ hat wirklich meinen Respekt, nicht weil er vielleicht einen guten Film gemacht hat, oder auch nicht; sondern weil er sich getraut hat, mit einem großen "Halsabschneiderunternehmen" zusammenzuarbeiten.


----------



## AzraelDawn (6. Dezember 2015)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Auch wenn JJ was drauf hat, so sehe ich die Kernprobleme bei Disney und deren Abweisung des Extended Universe, welches die Community stetig über Jahrzehnte hinweg selbst gebaut hat.



Wäre es deiner Meinung nach also besser gewesen, wenn sie einfach die Bücher des EU 1:1 verfilmt hätten?
Sorry, aber IMHO gab es gar keine andere Möglichkeit als das EU zum Nicht-Kanon zu erklären. Alles Andere hätte es unmöglich gemacht einen Hype aufzubauen, da ja eh jeder der es wollte, schon gewusst hätte was passiert.



Malifurion schrieb:


> Nach dem Kauf hat es keine zwei Jahre gedauert ein Drehbuch, einen Cast und einen Regisseur zu finden. Das wird definitiv - ohne schlechte Prognosen voranzubringen - eine große Fehlerquote mit sich bringen. Ein Drehbuch braucht Zeit. Und sowas komplexes wie Star Wars kann man beim besten Willen nicht auf ein paar Monate auskonzipieren und dann erwarten es wird gut.



Hat man ja an den Prequels gesehen, wie gut es war, dass Georgiboy sich 15 Jahre Zeit gelassen hat für eine solide, ausgereifte Story... :/
Eine gute Geschichte ist eine gute Geschichte, die kann an drei Abenden entstehen oder im Laufe von zehn Jahren. Zeit spielt da nur eine nebensächliche Rolle. Man kann übrigens auch etwas "kaputtdenken", indem man die Idee über Monate und Jahre so lange zerfasert bis am Ende keine Struktur mehr da ist. Den wenigsten Filmen hat es gut getan, ewig Lange in der Mache zu sein. Schau dir zum Beispiel Nolan an. Der haut auch alle 2-3 Jahre einen Super-Kracher nach dem anderen raus. Andere Regisseure sogar in noch höherem Tempo (Wann kam Birdman? Wann kommt Revenant?). Da bleiben auch nicht mehr als einige Monate oder gar Wochen Zeit für die Idee und das Drehbuch.

Dass es Disney um Geld geht, ist ja eine krasse Erkenntnis. Fast als wäre es eine profitorentierte Firma. Kapitalistenschweine.
Ich will gar nicht widersprechen, dass es mir auch sauer aufstößt, wenn ich daran denke jetzt über die nächsten Jahre mit einer Star Wars Trilogie nach der anderen, samt Spinoffs und sonstwas bombardiert zu werden.
Wenn ich an Superheldenfilme denke, war ich vor 3-4 Jahren auch noch für nahezu jeden aus dem Hause Marvel zu begeistern. Die schiere Menge hat aber einfach Abnutzungserscheinungen produziert. Das will ich mit Star Wars auf keinen Fall so erleben und ich weiß nicht wie ich langfristig mit einem SW Film pro Jahr umgehen soll, ohne dass es irgendwann seinen Reiz verliert.

Nichtsdetotrotz - jetzt ist erstmal der Hypetrain auf vollem Schub. Denn alles was die Beteiligten von Force Awakens bis jetzt raus gelassen haben, drückt die richtigen Knöpfe bei mir als Fan der OT (Practical Effects, Script von Kasdan, Abrams als Regisseur, Keine Einbeziehung von Lucas, ...)


----------



## Enisra (6. Dezember 2015)

Malifurion schrieb:


> so sehe ich die Kernprobleme bei Disney und deren Abweisung des Extended Universe, welches die Community stetig über Jahrzehnte hinweg selbst gebaut hat.



joa ne, stimmt zwar nicht, aber dass ist das Kernproblem von Nörglern, richtig informieren ist hinderlich


----------



## Malifurion (7. Dezember 2015)

AzraelDawn schrieb:


> Wäre es deiner Meinung nach also besser gewesen, wenn sie einfach die Bücher des EU 1:1 verfilmt hätten?
> Sorry, aber IMHO gab es gar keine andere Möglichkeit als das EU zum Nicht-Kanon zu erklären. Alles Andere hätte es unmöglich gemacht einen Hype aufzubauen, da ja eh jeder der es wollte, schon gewusst hätte was passiert.
> 
> 
> ...



Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass vor allem NOLAN an Inception mehr als 10 Jahre gearbeitet hat. Und hinzu kommt, dass sein Bruder wohl mehr Arbeit ins Schreiben steckt als Christopher selbst. Egal. Fakt ist, dass Drehbücher sicher viel Zeit brauchen. Aber Mr. Lucas is halt einfach net der Hit gewesen


----------



## Malifurion (7. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> joa ne, stimmt zwar nicht, aber dass ist das Kernproblem von Nörglern, richtig informieren ist hinderlich



Es scheint auch ein Kernproblem von Leuten zu sein, sich über Nörgler aufzuregen, aber ohne sie zu "korregieren". Wenn du das anders siehst, oder die passende Antwort hast, dann sags einfach bitte. Aber einfach nur so nen blöden Satz im Raum stehen zu lassen, davon wird keiner schlauer. Ich schon dreimal nicht. Ich bin auch kein Star Wars Superduper Nerd, der alles über jeden Dreck weiß, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass a) Das EU sicher nicht von Disney und Lucasarts "kreiert" worden ist und b) Disney auch offiziell verlauten ließ, kein Interesse am EU zu haben. Wäre super, wenn DU die "richtige Information" dazu lieferst. Sonst bleibt noch jeder aufm Holzweg. Und komm mir nicht mit "google" einfach...


----------



## Enisra (7. Dezember 2015)

ich hab das schon oft genug gemacht
wir leben in einer Welt von google
informiert euch einfach richtig, ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr mich immer wieder zu wiederholen


----------

